# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Advice on trap guns

## Savage1

Took out the neighbours Baikal field gun last weekend for another go and still did OK so now I'm after some advice re getting a shotgun for trap shooting.

Looking to spend less than $2k, like the look of the Akkar 206 trap guns and might know of an SKB 885 for sale.

I know very little, if anything at all, about shotguns, never really been my thing.

Must be O/U, setup for trap, that's about it, I don't really care about looks re engraving and wood finish, all I care about is function.

Cheers

----------


## timattalon

I was offered a new Betonsoli for around that price and the fellow who was selling it seemed to know a lot more than I did about shotguns....But see what 2nd hand ones pop up.

----------


## Paddy79

> Took out the neighbours Baikal field gun last weekend for another go and still did OK so now I'm after some advice re getting a shotgun for trap shooting.
> 
> Looking to spend less than $2k, like the look of the Akkar 206 trap guns and might know of an SKB 885 for sale.
> 
> I know very little, if anything at all, about shotguns, never really been my thing.
> 
> Must be O/U, setup for trap, that's about it, I don't really care about looks re engraving and wood finish, all I care about is function.
> 
> Cheers


Check out the Huglu's. Hayes and Associates sell them and you will get them for under 2k

----------


## Savage1

Do ported barrels actually make any difference?

What are SKB 885s like'? Pretty hard to find any info out there.

----------


## mikee

find a second hand miroku

----------


## gonetropo

its fun, but despite brand names (except the really budget nasty ones) get one "that fits"

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Do ported barrels actually make any difference?


Other than to make the report louder/sharper and more annoying, no.

From all accounts you're a larger rig so getting something that fits is WAY more important than rubbish gimmicks like ported barrels.

I'm 196cm with a corresponding LOP and ended up getting a custom shotgun built to my specs and it made a MASSIVE difference.

If you cant be bothered with that sort of drama then I second what Mikee stated and get a 2nd hand Miroku which would be the lowest level shotgun I would even consider recommending.

----------


## Savage1

Large Rig, first time I've been called that haha.

Yeah I'm going to give the SKB a try to see how it feels, I was only really looking at the Akkar as I picked it up in the shop and it felt like it fitted perfect.

I've never been a shotgun shooter and would prefer to buy second hand in case I get sick of it.

----------


## jakewire

If you are at a cub talk to the secretary or president and a few members and let them know you are after a gun
There are always good guns going at reasonable prices from people involved in the sport.
Some may have been through 2-3 owners as they have been just what you are looking for, a starter gun of reasonable quality.
A couple of advantages of buying like his is that people who are more experienced than you already know what you want and what suits and
Nobody is going to sell you a dud gun who's going to turn up and shoot beside you.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Personally I would go with SKB before Miroku. Mainly because I have owned four of them. Still got three. Probably very little difference in quality compared with Miroku.
Haven't had much to do with the new SKB models (Turkish), but would be hesitant about buying one until they have been around a while.

----------


## Sideshow

[QUOTE=7mmwsm;635000]Personally I would go with SKB before Miroku. Mainly because I have owned four of them. Still got three. Probably very little difference in quality compared with Miroku.
Haven't had much to do with the new SKB models (Turkish), but would be hesitant about buying one until they have been around a while.[/QUOTE 
 @7mmwsm are they still making SKB? I heard not and that parts were hard to come by.
Owned one my first under and over. Was a good shotgun but traded it when my pigeon grade came up :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

They are made under the SKB brand, but a completely different gun, made in Turkey.

----------


## gonetropo

i just had a look at a new skb (turkish) not the same build quality as the japanese version thats for sure

----------


## Pointer

Miroku

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> From all accounts you're a larger rig


Wow, what a burn...covered all the bases!

+1 for SKB. Got a 505 for my 21st instead of a piss up. 25 odd years later it is still shoots great but now shoot with an SV10 and A400.

Won't go wrong by going to a club and trying a few out - fit really is important. Bloody SKB fits better than the SV10.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

Well sadly the SKB 885 didn't fit me at all, could see too much of the top of the rib, has fixed chokes as well which I'm not a fan of. 

What chokes do you run for trap shooting?

----------


## duckdog

> Well sadly the SKB 885 didn't fit me at all, could see too much of the top of the rib, has fixed chokes as well which I'm not a fan of. 
> 
> What chokes do you run for trap shooting?


I don't shoot trap anymore but found this article which might answer a few questions for you.

"Trap targets are always going away from you and at the point you shoot them they are still rising.
To shoot rising targets, a trap gun is configured so that it shoots about 70% high. This enables the shooter to fire with the target in view just above the muzzle end of the rib and hit it in the middle of the pattern. The trap stock is higher than a skeet or sporting gun and you will see quite a bit of rib.
As the target is always going away choking is usually quite tight: ¾ in the lower barrel (which is usually fired first) and full in the top.
Trap guns are designed to do a job and aren’t much use for anything other than trap"

----------


## jakewire

See that's just cheating  @duckdog, aiming artificially   70% high I mean, just don't seem right.  :Have A Nice Day: 

  @Savage1, I bought a Miroku Mk 70 with an adjustable comb last year. It has had less than 500rds of target ammo through it so isn't shot out  or knackered in any way and it is in your price range..   ish.
It is not for sale but..
I'm not going to be using it for some time and I'm more than happy to send it to you for you to have a shoot or two  with it and see if it suits.

----------


## Savage1

> See that's just cheating  @duckdog, aiming artificially   70% high I mean, just don't seem right. 
> 
>   @Savage1, I bought a Miroku Mk 70 with an adjustable comb last year. It has had less than 500rds of target ammo through it so isn't shot out  or knackered in any way and it is in your price range..   ish.
> It is not for sale but..
> I'm not going to be using it for some time and I'm more than happy to send it to you for you to have a shoot or two  with it and see if it suits.


What an awesome offer, I've got a few up here to try first but I will keep it in mind.

There are some good buggers on here!

----------

